# 13



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thought I'd dig out a few pics, oddballs, alarms, a pic watch, weird cases etc, in the wonderful world of Russian timepieces. I am down to about 60 at the mo, I never wear them so I have decided to make some sort of display case  All the watches now have new glasses.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Great to see Mark,very eclectic mix,i like the black faced Poljot 17 j and the 2, two toned Slavas.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice collection that Mark got a few Russians myself


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I like the odd one out Mark, very nice :wink2:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes,a nice East German Ruhla,very eclectic,


----------



## dragonkhan (Jan 14, 2009)

MarkF said:


>


I like the 24h watch but what is it? Poljot? Raketa?

CU

dragonkhan


----------

